# Colonel Crawford Park, Woodcock Dam



## glenn

The park is in western Pennsylvania near Meadvile. The campground and park is run by Crawford County. The park and campground are very well maintained. The dam was built by the Army Corps of Engineers for flood control. The lake has good fishing, along with the outflow, which flows into French Creek, tat also has good fishing. THE CAMPGROUND doesnt have all that many wooded sites, but if go during the week there should be no problem getting a good site.There is a boat launch near the campground, or you can rent a motor or row boat from the consession stand across the lake.


----------



## kiteri

Lack of wooded sites is a turn off for a tent camper like myself, but it does sound like an awesome campground!


----------

